# Any books that i can read?



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
We are waiting to officially be matched to a little girl whos 18mths old, and i was just wondering if there were any kind of baby manuals etc that give you advise on things like potty training etc and general childcare development, do you know what i mean?

Julia x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

We found 'Toddler Taming' by Philip Green an excellent book on child development/potty training/behaviour/tips and tricks etc.  Most importantly becuase it told us what was 'normal' and alerted us to things that might be more 'change related'.  The Yummy Mummy family surviail handbook is also quite good - very funny at bits but a good book to get your prepared for the life changing experience of suddenly having a samll child in your family and home.

Our DD was 19months when placed so I can understand your excitement and need to 'read up' a bit about toddlers. Will send up big prayers for 9/9 for you.

Magenta xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Magneta

Its all very daunting, after years of waiting to have a child now its getting closer  i am panicking that i wont know what to do!

Julia x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

I was going to recommend Toodler Taming too, I read it in the very early days and also found it very useful for some of my 4 year olds behaviour, I also found it a pretty easy read which believe me is important in the early days, you will want something that you can just dip into in the odd moment when you can sit down!
Great to hear about your match Coxy!
Viva
X


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Julia,

Thought I would send my good luck wishes also you must be so excited, 18 months is a lovely age my dd is 21 months and I dont want her to change ever!! By 18 months they are starting to develop their own personality and character and becoming more independant my dd copies everything I do so I have to be careful , I was tidyin up the bedroom the other day and turned round to see her looking in the mirror with a bottle of moisturiser and pretending to put it on her underarms like deodrant it was so comical!

I wouldnt worry to much (easier said than done I know) about not been able to do things the f/c will go over everything with you and dont be afraid of asking everything no matter how trivial it sounds I was constantly asking questions and writing things down and when it came to the review meeting part way through intros this was brought up as a massive positive as it showed we wanted to do everything right and keep things similar to the foster familys routine which helps the transition.

I cant recommend any books about toddlers but I would say dont get too hung on development milestones ( I did a bit) cos they are all so different and they may be some regression anyway with the change at 18months she will know what is going on and will need time to adapt, you might find you have to do more 'babying' than you would with a toddler who hasnt had a change in caregiver, I would also google about building attachments in adopted children as this is far more crucial, there are lots of useful tips on the forever family website but dont know the webaddress but if you put forever family in the search engine it will come up.

I wish you all the very best, our dd was placed with us at 13months if you ever need any advice or a friendly ear feel free to pm me.

Take care

Dawny
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I was going to suggest toddler taming too  

pam xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

How exciting!!

I bought 'Your Toddler, Month by Month' by Dr Tanya Byron which covers from 12 months to 4 years.

Love
OT x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Julia

Congratulations.  Our little one was 19 months when placed.  It was 'full on' but very exciting - enjoy.

I am a bit of a Gina Ford fan.  The Contented Toddler Book is a good read. 

Tracey x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

Toddler Taming - def a good book.  So is "What to Expect: the toddler years".  I like having 2 books so i can compare them!  My DD was born 13 weeks prem and although I'm a nursery nurse and should know it all anyway I've found the "What to expect" book really useful for assessing her development (she's 18 months in some things and 14/15 months in others!).

Bx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks ladies for all the messages, i will have a look out for the books, i have ordered Toddler Taming so far.

Been out and got more stuff at the weekend, its scary!

People keep saying to us that we must be excited but to be honest, i dont think its sunk in, i think it will sink in when we go to panel.

Julia x


----------

